
Marco Arment's Journey From Bagel Jockey to Publishing Pioneer - davidedicillo
http://www.fastcompany.com/1697767/innovation-agents-marco-arment-founder-instapaper
======
morisy
What really comes out in the interview is his focus on not only the details,
but the _important_ details, while avoiding anything that will add friction to
his processes, like dealing with cumbersome content agreements or VC funding.

"Those small details and experiences are the reason why people like luxury
cars. They are full of those little delights. You can do the same thing with
any business. With a Web and iPhone app, I try to find new and tiny ways to
delight my customers."

Simple delights indeed.

------
tommorris
Is the article accurate about Marco adding a $4.99 a month Pro subscription? I
hadn't heard of this before - and plenty of us have already paid for the
iPhone/iPad app.

Is this a change of plan for Instapaper or just misreporting by FastCompany?

~~~
andre3k1
Most probably misreprorting. Pro is a flat rate of $4.99

~~~
pclark
He rolled out a monthly payment package a few weeks ago

~~~
tommorris
Ah, yes, but it is $1 a month rather than $4.99 as the article reported:

<http://www.instapaper.com/subscription>
<http://blog.instapaper.com/post/1256471940>

------
rkudeshi
Marco is one of the most consistently insightful thinkers out there. Glad to
see him getting recognized like this.

